# 70 GTO Alternator Bracket ID



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
Take a look at the picks below of the alternator bracket on my 70. Is this big ass bracket correct? I have seen this one on other cars, but I have also seen just a slim bracket as well. I don't have any issue with this one, except that the upper radiator hose lays right on top of it and i am always afraid that it's gonna wear a hole in the hose.



















Also, just thought you'd like to see the goa in hibernation:










Thanks in advance!

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your GTO is swimmin with the fishies??


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Your GTO is swimmin with the fishies??


:lol: Yea, that's my $10 king size water bed sheet car cover. :cheers

Russ


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks like the same bracket on my 70 455ho.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a home made bracket on my 455 that was just a slim piece with 2 bolts instead of one. Don't know what the original looked like. I do not believe I have any pictures but it did look cleaner than the shoe holding yours. If it works, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

